# النساء مخلوقــات عجيبــة



## العجايبي (2 يوليو 2008)

_*النساء مخلوقــات عجيبــة


If you kiss her, you are not a gentleman
لو قبلتها , تكون رجلاً غير محتــرم
If you don't, you are not a man
ولو لم تقبلها, تكون لست رجلاً

If you praise her, she thinks you are lying
إذا مدحتهــا تعتقــد أنـــك كـــــذاب
If you don't, you are good for nothing
وإذا لم تمدحهـــا تعتقد بأنك لا تصلــح لشيء
If you agree to all her likes, you are a wimp
إذا وافقتها على كل ما تريد تعتقد أنك بلا شخصيـــة

If you don't, you are not understanding
وإذا لم توافقهـــا أنت رجـــل لا يفهــم شيئاً
If you visit her often, she thinks it is boring
إذا زرتهــا كثيراً تعتقد أنــك رجــل غثيــث

If you don't, she accuses you of double-crossing
وإذا لم تزرهـــا فـــأنت شخص لا مبالي
If you are well dressed, she says you are a playboy
إذا كــنـــت مهتماً بمظهرك وشياكتك فأنت رجـــل لعـــوب
If you don't, you are a dull boy
وإذا لم تلبــس جيداً فأنـــت رجـــل تحرق الأعصـــاب

If you are jealous, she says it's bad
إذا كـنــت رجلاً غيوراً فـــأنت سيء الطبـــاع

If you don't, she thinks you do not love her
وإذا لم تظهــر لها غيرتك فإنهــا تعتقــد أنـــك لا تحبهـــا

If you are a minute late, she complains it's hard to wait
إذا تأخرت عليها دقيقــة فإنها تشتكي وتتذمر وتقول : ما أصعب الانتظار !

If you visit another man, you're not putting in 'quality time'
وإذا كنت تزور أحــد أصدقائــك فإنها تقول : بأنك رجــــل فاضي !

If you fail to help her in crossing the street,you lack ethics
إذا لم تتوقف لهـــا حتى تقطع الشارع فأنت رجـــل عديـــم الأخلاق
If you do, she thinks it's just one of men's tactics for seduction
أمـــا إذا وقفــت فإنها تعتقــد بأنك واقف حتى تتفـــرج عليهـــا
If you stare at another woman, she accuses you of flirting
إذا كنت تراقــب أحد النساء فإنك رجل تغــازل وعيونك زايغـــة !

If she is stared by other men, she says that they are just admiring
أمـــا إذا نظر إليها أحـــد الرجـــال فإنه أحـــد المعجبيـــن !
If you talk, she wants you to listen
إذا تكلمــــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــســتــمع

If you listen, she wants you to talk
وإذا سمعـــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــتـــكلم !

In short:
وباختصـــار

So simple, yet so complex
بسيطـــــــــــــــات ومعقــــدات
So weak, yet so powerful
ضعيفات, لكنهن قويات

So confusing, yet so desirable
متناقضات ومنطقيـــــات

can't live with them..
لا تستطيــــــــــــــع العيــش معهم
can't live without them ...
ولا تستطيــــع العيش بدونهـــم

سوري يا بنات *_


----------



## سيزار (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: النساء مخلوقــات عجيبــة*

شكرا يا عجايبى 

بس الترجمه معظمها مش صح 

وشكرا


----------



## العجايبي (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: النساء مخلوقــات عجيبــة*

شكرااااااااااااا على الرد

ومرسى اووى عن الملاحظة

المرة الجاية استخدم الوافى للترجمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: النساء مخلوقــات عجيبــة*

*ميرررسى يا عجايبى على الموضوع ​** ينقل للعام .​*


----------



## fns (26 يوليو 2008)

*البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

((البنات مخلوقات عجيبه))
انظر لماذا؟؟؟
لو قبلتها تكون رجلا غير محترم
ولو لم تقبلها لا تكون رجلا


اذا مدحتها تعتقد انك كذاب
وان لم تمدحها تعتقد بانك لا تصلح لشيء

اذا وافقتها دائما على ماتريد تعتقد انك بلا شخصيه
وان لم توافقها انت رجلا بلا شخصية

اذا زرتها كثيرا تعتقد انك رجلا غثيث
وان لم تزرها فانت شخص لا مبالي

اذا كنت مهتما كثيرا بمظهرك وشياكتك فأنت رجلا لعوب
وان لم تلبس جيدا فانت رجلا مهمل

اذا كنت رجلا غيور فانت سيء الطباع
وان لم تظهر لهل غيرتك فانها تعتقد انك لا تحبها

اذا لم تتوقف لها لكي تقطع الشارع فانت رجل عديم الاخلاق
اما اذا وقفت فانها تعتقد انك واقف تتفرج عليها

بإختصار
بسيطات و معقدات
ضعيفات لكنهن قويات
متناقضات لكن منطقيات

عموما انت لا تسطيع العيش معهم
ولا تستطيع العيش بدونهم


م ن ق و ل
اخوكم كيرو


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

*ههههههههههههه*
*بس ماتنساش انهم الاجمل برقتهم وحنانهم الصافى *
*معلش بقى عندى انا دى يا بنات *
*حقكم عليا*
*ههههههه*
*شكرا حبيبى على الموضوع*​


----------



## Esther (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*



come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *بس ماتنساش انهم الاجمل برقتهم وحنانهم الصافى *
> *معلش بقى عندى انا دى يا بنات *
> *حقكم عليا*
> ...



ميرسى جدا على انك بتدافع عن البنات 
وخف شويه يا كيرو عن البنات 
مالك و مالهم
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*



esther قال:


> ميرسى جدا على انك بتدافع عن البنات
> وخف شويه يا كيرو عن البنات
> مالك و مالهم
> هههههههههههههههه​


**
*يا اختى العزيزة انا ولا بدافع ولا بقف جوون*
*مجرد انها كلمة حق ولازم تتقال*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ولا انتى اي رأيك؟؟*
*شكرؤا لتعليقك*
*بمرورك ولو ان الموضوع مش بتاعى *
**
*بس نورتى*​


----------



## missorang2006 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

*طبعا مية بالمية ما بتقدروا تعيشوا بدونا 
بتموووووووووووووووووووووووتوا
ايه يا واد يا كيرو داخل فينا شمال ليش؟؟؟*


----------



## just member (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*



missorang2006 قال:


> *طبعا مية بالمية ما بتقدروا تعيشوا بدونا *
> *بتموووووووووووووووووووووووتوا*
> *ايه يا واد يا كيرو داخل فينا شمال ليش؟؟؟*


*اهو شفتى يا استير*
*جالك كلامى *
*ابتدينا نرفع مناخيرنا اهوة *
*بس مش مشكلة حقكم تعملو اللى انتم عايزينة وتقولو اللى انتم عايزينة*
*اصلكم مش هتلاقو صدور حنينة تستقبلكم بكل حب غيرنا احنا *
**
*كيرو انا من رأيى  تخف فعلا بدل ما نتاكل هناااااا*
*اسف لمخلاتى بس مجرد انى حابب اهزر *
*دة لو بتسمحولى طبعا؟؟!!*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## veronika (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

*ايه يا كيرو احنا مش صعبين اوي كده 
الموضوع ابسط من كده  بكتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fns (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*



come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *بس ماتنساش انهم الاجمل برقتهم وحنانهم الصافى *
> *معلش بقى عندى انا دى يا بنات *
> *حقكم عليا*
> ...



انا قولتلك لا تستطيع العيش معهم 
ولا تستطيع العيش بدونهم
انت شكلك جاى تهدى النفوس
ميرسى لمرورك اخى come


----------



## fns (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*



come with me قال:


> *اهو شفتى يا استير*
> *جالك كلامى *
> *ابتدينا نرفع مناخيرنا اهوة *
> *بس مش مشكلة حقكم تعملو اللى انتم عايزينة وتقولو اللى انتم عايزينة*
> ...



شفت اخى من اولها وبداوا يتعالوا علينا
البنات ملهمش غير اللى يديهم فوق دماغهم
ههههههههههههههههه
يا باشا الموضوع موضوعك اعمل فيه اللى انت
عاوزه
ميرسى لكل من شارك فى الموضوع
اخيكم كيرو


----------



## fns (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*



veronika قال:


> *ايه يا كيرو احنا مش صعبين اوي كده
> الموضوع ابسط من كده  بكتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
> ربنا يباركك​*



اكيد اخت فيرونيكا
مين قال انكوا معقدات او متناقضات
هاتو ليا اسمه وعنوانه وانا احبسه
على طول...ده انتوا معاكم وكيل نيابة
ههههههههههه
ميرسى اخت فيرونيكا على مرورك الجميل
ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## emy (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

بإختصار


> بسيطات و معقدات
> ضعيفات لكنهن قويات
> متناقضات لكن منطقيات
> 
> ...


 
*ايون كده اعترفوا انكوا متقدروش تعيشوا من غيرنا*

*مرسى يا كيرو اوى*​


----------



## missorang2006 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*



> اهو شفتى يا استير
> جالك كلامى
> ابتدينا نرفع مناخيرنا اهوة
> بس مش مشكلة حقكم تعملو اللى انتم عايزينة وتقولو اللى انتم عايزينة
> ...



*استير مين يا وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد *


----------



## انجى مكرم (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

سلام ونعمة لكل اللى فى المنتدى merci بجد ياكيرو موضوعك جميل ولازم من الديمقراطية يابنات نسمع كل الاراء بس انا حاسة ياكيرو انك بتحب واللى معاك مغلباك شويتين ربنا معاك


----------



## love my jesus (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

*طيب ليه كده ما احنا برده كويسين معكم 



على العموم ربنا يباركك يا باشا*


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

البنات
من هم البنات  ؟؟؟؟ هم أختى .... أمى .... زوجتى .... فلماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا العنف عليهم يا عزيزى أنا عارف ان ده مش رأيك فيهم صح  دى أقوال قرأتها فى كتاب ووضعتها للفكاهه سعدت بقراءتها لكن غير متفق مع حضرتك فيها الرب يبارك حياتك وأسرتك   صلى لى .... ولا تنسى صلاتك لاجل البنات [size="[b][/b]5"][/size]


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

فعلا حاجه عجيبه 
بس الاعجب انك تلاقى شباب 
زى البنات


----------



## fns (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

ميرسى لمروركم الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## dodi lover (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

لاء


جااااااااااااامد جدا يا كيرو


ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

شكرا دودى على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

*مش عارفة ليه حاسة كدة يا كيرو والله واعلم 

انك ابتديت تلعب فى عداد عمرك 

ما انت كنت كويس وماشى جنب الحيط لازم تنكش فى الستات 

ماشى ياعم هنعدهالك المرة دى ​*


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مش عارفة ليه حاسة كدة يا كيرو والله واعلم
> 
> انك ابتديت تلعب فى عداد عمرك
> 
> ...



انا شامم من ريحة كلامك ان ده تهديد
بصى اللى معاه حاجة يعملها  
عليا وعلى اعدائى
هههههههههههه
شكرا انجى على تهديدك الجميل
قصدى مرورك الجميل


----------



## mansour (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

انا ارفض هذا المسمى على البنات(البنات مخلوقات عجيبة) ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبة*

شكرا لكم


----------



## tamav maria (11 مايو 2010)

*البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

إذا مدحتهــا تعتقــد أنـــك كـــــذاب 

وإذا لم تمدحهـــا تعتقد بأنك لا تصلــح لشيء 




إذا وافقتها على كل ما تريد تعتقد أنك بلا شخصيـــة 


وإذا لم توافقهـــا أنت رجـــل لا يفهــم شيئاً



إذا زرتهــا كثيراً تعتقد أنــك رجــل غثيــث 


وإذا لم تزرهـــا فـــأنت شخص لا مبالي



إذا كــنـــت مهتماً بمظهرك وشياكتك فأنت رجـــل لعـــوب 

وإذا لم تلبــس جيداً فأنـــت رجـــل تحرق الأعصـــاب 



إذا كـنــت رجلاً غيوراً فـــأنت سيء الطبـــاع 

وإذا لم تظهــر لك غيرتهـــا فإنهــا تعتقــد أنـــك لا 
تحبهـــا 



إذا تأخرت عليها دقيقــة فإنها تشتكي وتتذمر وتقول : ما أصعب الانتظار !

وإذا كنت تزور أحــد أصدقائــك فإنها تقول : بأنك رجــــل فاضي !



إذا لم تتوقف لهـــا حتى تقطع الشارع فأنت رجـــل عديـــم الأخلاق

أمـــا إذا وقفــت فإنها تعتقــد بأنك واقف حتى تتفـــرج عليهـــا 



إذا كنت تراقــب أحد النساء فإنك رجل تغــازل وعيونك زايغـــة 

أمـــا إذا نظر إليها أحـــد الرجـــال فإنه أحـــد المعجبيـــن !


إذا تكلمــــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــســتــمع 

وإذا سمعـــت فإنهـــا تريـــد أن تــتـــكلم !



وباختصـــار ​ 

بسيطـــــــــــــــات ومعقــــدات ​ 
ضعيفات, لكنهن قويات ​ 
متناقضات ومنطقيـــــات ​ 
لا تستطيــــــــــــــع العيــش معهم ​ 
ولا تستطيــــع العيش بدونهـــم​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

جميل بجد
شكرااا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

*وشهد شاهد من اهلها

اخيرا اعترفتوا يابنات انكم مش بيعجبكم حاجه

شكرا ليكي يا نيتا​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

تمام كدة يا نيتا

اصبحت بصفنا

هههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل 

مشكورة


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



mikel coco قال:


> *وشهد شاهد من اهلها​*
> 
> 
> *اخيرا اعترفتوا يابنات انكم مش بيعجبكم حاجه*​
> ...


لآ شويه شويه علينا 
ياعم مايكل 
ما تشمتش قوي فينا كده 
استني بقي وشوف 
الدور الجاي عليكم 
بس بقي ها يكون 
جامد قوي 
بس ما تزعلوش بقي مننا


----------



## mera22 (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

ميرس كتير

الرب يباركك


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

البنت انسانة عجيبة بتركيبتها بتحتوي على كل الصفات بنفس الوقت 
شهادة بنت عن البنات بتكفينا 
مشكورة وسلام


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



كليمو قال:


> تمام كدة يا نيتا
> 
> اصبحت بصفنا
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههه
لأ استني بقي
انا بس حبيت افرحكم 
شويه 
استني بقي وشوف 
الموضوع الجاي ها يكون عن 
الرجال 
انشاءالله ها تطردوني من المنتدي


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



اليسوس أنستى قال:


> البنت انسانة عجيبة بتركيبتها بتحتوي على كل الصفات بنفس الوقت
> شهادة بنت عن البنات بتكفينا
> مشكورة وسلام


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ما تشمتش فينا قوي كده 
دا انا بجهز لكم موضوع عن 
الرجاله 
ياويلكم 
ومش مهم لو طردوني من المنتدي 
ههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> جميل بجد
> شكرااا​





شكرا بنوته 
لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



mera22 قال:


> ميرس كتير
> 
> الرب يباركك





اشكرك ميرا
لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

البنات اجمل المخلوقات


----------



## dodoz (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

*ميرررسى لييكى يا نيتاا*
*ههههههه*
*بس احنا بس عجاااب*
*هما اللى مابيعجبهمش حالناا*
*ههههههه*
*صح*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

*الحكمة + البساطة + العقل مطلوبين فى شخصية المرأة يعنى فى مواقف تتطلب حكمة ورزانة فى السلوك...وفى مواقف تتطلب بساطة ممزوجة أيضآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ بالحكمة.
وأحب أذكر آية جميلة فى الكتاب المقدس عن المرأة:
إمرأة فاضلة من يجدها ثمنها يفوق اللالئ
*​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



saed_sad25 قال:


> البنات اجمل المخلوقات


 


اشكرك سعيد 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
لحسن فيه اعضاء هنا 
في المنتدي شمتوا فينا


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



dodoz قال:


> *ميرررسى لييكى يا نيتاا*
> 
> *ههههههه*
> *بس احنا بس عجاااب*
> ...


صح يا دودو صح 
معلهش احنا تملي علابه
والغلبان ليه ربنا


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *الحكمة + البساطة + العقل مطلوبين فى شخصية المرأة يعنى فى مواقف تتطلب حكمة ورزانة فى السلوك...وفى مواقف تتطلب بساطة ممزوجة أيضآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ بالحكمة.*
> 
> *وأحب أذكر آية جميلة فى الكتاب المقدس عن المرأة:*
> *إمرأة فاضلة من يجدها ثمنها يفوق اللالئ*​


 

اشكرك ابو تربو 
نصيحه قيمه
ومفيده


----------



## twety (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

*انتى بتشرحى لمين بس يابنتى*
*ولا هيفهموا من هنا لبكرة*
*ويقولوا فى الاخر احنا معقدين*
*هههههههه*

*ميرسى باقمر للموضوع*
*بس متطلغيش اسرانا للاعداء تانى*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

موضوع جميل

شكرا ليكم

سلام ونعمه
​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



twety قال:


> *انتى بتشرحى لمين بس يابنتى*
> *ولا هيفهموا من هنا لبكرة*
> *ويقولوا فى الاخر احنا معقدين*
> *هههههههه*
> ...


 

لا ياتويتي يا حبيبتي 
مش اسرار ولا حاجه 
انا بس حبيت اديهم 
ثقه في نفسهم شويه
بس انا بقي حطيت لهم
حتة مقاله في قسم الاسره
عن الزوج النكدي 
لما اشوف بقي 
ها يعملوا ايه


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل​
> 
> شكرا ليكم​
> سلام ونعمه​


 


اشكرك اخي النهيسي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*

ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: البنات مخلوقات عجيبه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر





اشكرك روكا 
لمشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يباركك


----------

